# XEN hvm problems

## Adept

Ok, after two days of wrestling with this it's time to post.  I've installed Gentoo on a new Dell M90 (Core2 Duo, T7200 with VT-x) built Xen and my Dom0 and can successfully run paravirtualized DomU's.  I cannot get any HVM to even start up, they simply shutdown right after the domain is added (see log, hvm_shutdown fired).  I have enabled VT-x and it appears in my xen_caps and everything appears to be good but no matter what I try it just simply doesn't start.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Here's some configs and logs:

xm info:

```

host                   : stephans-xen

release                : 2.6.16.52-xen

version                : #3 SMP Thu Aug 2 16:40:18 CDT 2007

machine                : x86_64

nr_cpus                : 2

nr_nodes               : 1

sockets_per_node       : 1

cores_per_socket       : 2

threads_per_core       : 1

cpu_mhz                : 1997

hw_caps                : bfebfbff:20100800:00000000:00000140:0000e3bd:00000000:00000001

total_memory           : 2046

free_memory            : 582

xen_major              : 3

xen_minor              : 0

xen_extra              : .4-1

xen_caps               : xen-3.0-x86_64 hvm-3.0-x86_32 hvm-3.0-x86_32p hvm-3.0-x86_64

xen_pagesize           : 4096

platform_params        : virt_start=0xffff800000000000

xen_changeset          : unavailable

cc_compiler            : gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)

cc_compile_by          : root

cc_compile_domain      : (none)

cc_compile_date        : Thu Aug  2 16:02:53 CDT 2007

xend_config_format     : 3

```

xm dmesg

```

 __  __            _____  ___  _  _      _

 \ \/ /___ _ __   |___ / / _ \| || |    / |

  \  // _ \ '_ \    |_ \| | | | || |_ __| |

  /  \  __/ | | |  ___) | |_| |__   _|__| |

 /_/\_\___|_| |_| |____(_)___(_) |_|    |_|

 http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/netos/xen

 University of Cambridge Computer Laboratory

 Xen version 3.0.4-1 (root@(none)) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) Thu Aug  2

 16:02:53 CDT 2007

 Latest ChangeSet: unavailable

(XEN) Command line: /xen.gz dom0_mem=1024M

(XEN) Physical RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

(XEN)  000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 000000007fe87c00 (usable)

(XEN)  000000007fe87c00 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4007000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000f4008000 - 00000000f400c000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN) System RAM: 2046MB (2095256kB)

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x00000000000fc0e0

(XEN) ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe8818a

(XEN) ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe89000

(XEN) ACPI: HPET (v001 DELL    M07     0x00000001 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe89700

(XEN) ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x000000007fe89800

(XEN) ACPI: ASF! (v016 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe89400

(XEN) ACPI: MCFG (v016 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe897c0

(XEN) ACPI: SLIC (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe8989c

(XEN) ACPI: TCPA (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe89b00

(XEN)   >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum

(XEN) ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    M07     0x27d70403 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000000007fe893c0

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007fe88215

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x0000000000000000

(XEN) NUMA turned off

(XEN) Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fe87000

(XEN) Domain heap initialised: DMA width 30 bits

(XEN) Xen heap: 13MB (14172kB)

(XEN) DMI 2.4 present.

(XEN) Using APIC driver default

(XEN) ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

(XEN) ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

(XEN) ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

(XEN) Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)

(XEN) Initializing CPU#0

(XEN) Detected 1997.381 MHz processor.

(XEN) CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

(XEN) CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

(XEN) CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

(XEN) VMXON is done

(XEN) CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

(XEN) Mapping cpu 0 to node 255

(XEN) Booting processor 1/1 eip 90000

(XEN) Initializing CPU#1

(XEN) Mapping cpu 1 to node 255

(XEN) CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

(XEN) CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

(XEN) CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

(XEN) VMXON is done

(XEN) CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

(XEN) Total of 2 processors activated.

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN)  -> Using new ACK method

(XEN) ..TIMER: vector=0xF0 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

(XEN) checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs:

(XEN) CPU#0 had -950422 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

(XEN) CPU#1 had 950422 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

(XEN) Platform timer is 14.318MHz HPET

(XEN) Brought up 2 CPUs

(XEN) Machine check exception polling timer started.

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN) Domain 0 kernel supports features = { 0000001f }.

(XEN) Domain 0 kernel requires features = { 00000000 }.

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   0000000003800000->0000000004000000 (260096 pages to be allocated)

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: ffffffff80100000->ffffffff8051dd0c

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: ffffffff8051e000->ffffffff8051e000

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: ffffffff8051e000->ffffffff8071e000

(XEN)  Start info:    ffffffff8071e000->ffffffff8071e49c

(XEN)  Page tables:   ffffffff8071f000->ffffffff80726000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    ffffffff80726000->ffffffff80727000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         ffffffff80000000->ffffffff80800000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: ffffffff80100000

(XEN) Dom0 has maximum 2 VCPUs

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: ..........done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) Std. Loglevel: Errors and warnings

(XEN) Guest Loglevel: Nothing (Rate-limited: Errors and warnings)

(XEN) Xen is relinquishing VGA console.

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen).

```

xm log for a failed hvm create (xm create xm.windows -c)

```

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:94) XendDomainInfo

.create([\047vm\047, [\047name\047, \047Windows_HVM\047], [\047memory\047, 256], [\047s

hadow_memory\047, 8], [\047vcpus\047, 1], [\047on_xend_start\047, \047ignore\047], [\04

7on_xend_stop\047, \047ignore\047], [\047image\047, [\047hvm\047, [\047kernel\047, \047

/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader\047], [\047device_model\047, \047/usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm

\047], [\047pae\047, 1], [\047vcpus\047, 1], [\047boot\047, \047c\047], [\047fda\047, \

047\047], [\047fdb\047, \047\047], [\047localtime\047, 0], [\047serial\047, \047pty\047

], [\047stdvga\047, 0], [\047isa\047, 0], [\047nographic\047, 0], [\047soundhw\047, \04

7\047], [\047vnc\047, 0], [\047vncunused\047, 1], [\047sdl\047, 1], [\047display\047, \

047:0.0\047], [\047xauthority\047, \047/root/.Xauthority\047], [\047acpi\047, 1], [\047

apic\047, 1], [\047usb\047, 0], [\047usbdevice\047, \047\047], [\047keymap\047, \047\04

7], [\047vncpasswd\047, \047XXXXXXXX\047]]], [\047device\047, [\047vbd\047, [\047uname\

047, \047phy:sda1\047], [\047dev\047, \047sda1\047], [\047mode\047, \047w\047]]], [\047

device\047, [\047vif\047, [\047bridge\047, \047xenbr0\047], [\047type\047, \047ioemu\04

7]]]])

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendConfig 5316] WARNING (XendConfig:607) Unconverted key: cpus

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1284) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1330) XendDomainInfo.initDomain: 2 256

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: boot, val: c

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: fda, val:

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: fdb, val:

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: soundhw, val:

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: localtime, val: 0

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: serial, val: pty

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: std-vga, val: 0

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: isa, val: 0

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: vcpus, val: 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: acpi, val: 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: usb, val: 0

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: usbdevice, val:

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:397) args: k, val:

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (balloon:127) Balloon: 1004996 KiB free; need 278

528; done.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] INFO (image:125) buildDomain os=hvm dom=2 vcpus=1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:347) domid          = 2

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:348) image          = /usr/lib64/xen/boot/hvmloader

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:349) store_evtchn   = 2

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:350) memsize        = 256

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:351) vcpus          = 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:352) pae            = 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:353) acpi           = 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:354) apic           = 1

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:521) hvm shutdown watch registered

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:560) hvm reboot feature watch registered

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1194) createDevice: vif : {\047bridge\047: \047xenbr0\047, \047type\047: \047ioemu\047, \047uuid\047: \047

004faede-9e71-9cba-2580-2e84b4514c5c\047}

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:115) DevController: writing {\047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0\047} to /local/domain/2/device/vif/0.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047bridge\047: \047xenbr0\047, \047domain\047: \047Windows_HVM\047, \047handle\047:0470\0

47, \047uuid\047: \047004faede-9e71-9cba-2580-2e84b4514c5c\047, \047script\047: \047/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/do

main/2/device/vif/0\047, \047mac\047: \04700:16:3e:68:98:dd\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0472\047, \047type\047: \047ioemu\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1194) createDevice: vbd : {\047uname\047: \047phy:sda1\047, \047driver\047: \047paravirtualised\047, \047m

ode\047: \047w\047, \047dev\047: \047sda1\047, \047uuid\047: \047d9d73b1d-e312-783d-3e3f-7a75d4a61a56\047}

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:115) DevController: writing {\047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047virtual-device\047: \0472049\047, \047device-type\047: \0

47disk\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/2049\047} to /local/domain/2/device/vbd/2049.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047Windows_HVM\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/2/device/vbd/2049\047, \047uuid\047: \047d9d73b1d-e312-783d-3e3f-7a75d4a61a56\047, \047dev\047: \047sda1\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047params\047: \047sda1\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0472\047, \047type\047: \047phy\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/2049.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] INFO (image:489) spawning device models: /usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm [\047/usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm\047, \047-d\047, \0472\047, \047-m\047, \047256\047, \047-boot\047, \047c\047, \047-serial\047, \047pty\047, \047-vcpus\047, \0471\047, \047-acpi\047, \047-domain-name\047, \047Windows_HVM\047, \047-net\047, \047nic,

vlan=1,macaddr=00:16:3e:21:06:59,model=rtl8139\047, \047-net\047, \047tap,vlan=1,bridge=xenbr0\047]

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] INFO (image:493) device model pid: 29087

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1714) Storing VM details: {\047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047shadow_memory\047: \0478\047, \047uuid\047: \047dda93d9c-c544-403b-549a-d3c05a53bd26\047, \047name\047: \047Windows_HVM\047, \047on_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047start_time\047: \0471186152541.21\047, \047on_poweroff\047: \047destroy\047, \047on_xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047on_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047xend/restart_count\047: \0470\047, \047vcpus\047: \0471\047, \047vcpu_avail\047: \0471\047, \047memory\047: \047256\047, \047image\047: \047(hvm (kernel /usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader) (nographic 0) (vnc 0) (sdl 1) (vncunused 1) (vncpasswd ) (device_model /usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm) (display :0.0) (xauthority /root/.Xauthority) (pae 1) (apic 1) (acpi 1) (boot c) (isa 0) (localtime 0) (serial pty) (usb 0) (vcpus1))\047, \047maxmem\047: \047256\047}

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:731) Storing domain details: {\047console/port\047: \0473\047, \047name\047: \047Windows_HVM\047, \047console/limit\047: \0471048576\047, \047vm\047: \047/vm/dda93d9c-c544-403b-549a-d3c05a53bd26\047, \047domid\047: \0472\047, \047cpu/0/availability\047: \047online\047, \047memory/target\047: \047262144\047, \047store/ring-ref\047: \04765534\047, \047store/port\047: \0472\047}

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (XendDomain:428) Adding Domain: 2

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:547) hvm_shutdown fired, shutdown reason=None

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (image:579) hvm_reboot_feature fired, module status=None

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:731) Storing domain details: {\047console/port\047: \0473\047, \047name\047: \047Windows_HVM\047, \047console/limit\047: \0471048576\047, \047vm\047: \047/vm/dda93d9c-c544-403b-549a-d3c05a53bd26\047, \047domid\047: \0472\047, \047cpu/0/availability\047: \047online\047, \047memory/target\047: \047262144\047, \047store/ring-ref\047: \04765534\047, \047store/port\047: \0472\047}

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend.XendDomainInfo 5316] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:798) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vif.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:153) Waiting for 0.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:521) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:521) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:535) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices usb.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:153) Waiting for 2049.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:521) hotplugStatusCallback /local/

domain/0/backend/vbd/2/2049/hotplug-status.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:521) hotplugStatusCallback /local/

domain/0/backend/vbd/2/2049/hotplug-status.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:535) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices irq.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vkbd.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vfb.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices pci.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices ioports.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices tap.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vtpm.

[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] INFO (XendDomain:1020) Domain Windows_HVM (2) unpaused.

```

Config file:

```

kernel = "/usr/lib64/xen/boot/hvmloader"

builder = 'hvm'

memory = 256

shadow_memory = 8

name = "Windows_HVM"

vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]

disk = [ 'phy:sda1,hda,w' ]

device_model = '/usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

sdl=1

vnc=0

serial='pty'

```

----------

## Adept

Note that the domain shows up in xm list in an all dashed state.  I've tried with vnc and other configurations as well (simple boot from .iso) with the same results.

More info:  I never get a console window to open under X in any configuration and when I create with -c I get a "xenconsole: Could not read tty from store: No such file or directory" which from my research means the VM crashed out?

----------

## Adept

Any ideas?  I'm going to restage with CentOS 5 and see if I have the same trouble unless someone has a suggestion.

----------

## Adept

Got it working fine in Centos using the same config (although I'm on 32 bit with Centos).  Hate not figuring things out but oh well, it works now.

----------

## jean-michel

The monologue of your thread doesn't bode well for either of us ... either no one knows, or no one who does has happened across this thread.

In any event, I have the same problem as you.  The annoying thing is I had it working with the xen overlay (64-bit CentOS and 32-bit WinXP HVM machines under a 64-bit Gentoo install), but then did an update and somehow broke it.  I'm not sure if the problem is with VNC password authentication (something in the /var/log/xen/qemu-dm*logs indicated that might be the case), with a mod in the kernel config/patches from 2.6.20 to 2.6.20-r1, or what, but HVM configs that worked before now behave exactly as yours.

/var/log/xen/qemu-dm.18436.log:

```
domid: 1

qemu: the number of cpus is 1

qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/sr0'

Watching /local/domain/1/logdirty/next-active

qemu_map_cache_init nr_buckets = 10000

shared page at pfn 1ffff

buffered io page at pfn 1fffd

Time offset set 0

xs_read(): vncpasswd get error. /vm/583fa2dd-6a29-d9fe-0f1e-bfd383205565/vncpasswd.

char device redirected to /dev/pts/5

I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0

Triggered log-dirty buffer switch

```

Unfortunately I changed far too many variables to backtrace my steps, and after several days of wrestling with this I too am seriously considering moving to CentOS, or downloading one of the trial xens from xensource.  If no one else can think of what might cause this, I will have little choice but to dump Gentoo for this project.

Edit: I should add that I'm seeing this behavior under "mainstream" xen-2.6.18 kernels, xen overlay 2.6.20 and 2.6.20-r1 kernels, and 2.6.22 xen kernel sources I pulled from Suse head, and from Ubuntu.  So unless something in the kernel config or patchset changed that I'm missing, it's not kernel related

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I've also tried to install today W2003 into AMD X2 4200+ 64bit machine with RHEL5, but installation freezes after it has loaded some drivers to "setup" screen and nothing happens. But I remember that there was similar line last in xm-log as you had Adept, so could the problem be with TPM-chip or something ?  (I think it was disabled in bios, but I check it tomorrow)

```
[2007-08-03 09:49:01 xend 5316] DEBUG (DevController:148) Waiting for devices vtpm.
```

----------

## jean-michel

Just to confirm another datapoint, I have precisely the same behavior as Adept, on fully virtualised DomUs that worked previously on the same machine.  I double checked my BIOS settings and do indeed have hardware virtualisation enabled.  I am about to install Fedora 7 on another partition and try again (64-bit xen from binaries).  Should that work, it will confirm a problem with the xen overlay, gentoo libraries it depends on, X, or some other source of trouble that arose when I updated within the last 2-3 weeks.  What specifically broke xen hvm support I still do not know

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

It seems like that the problem in my case is that Win-doh! (W2003/XP) doesn't have drivers for the chipset ?

I've installed also SLES10 and Solaris10 as hvm guests, but both of 'em shutdown and dissapeared from virtual-manager when they were supposed to reboot at the end of installation   :Question:    (I'm using Xen 1st time, so maybe I just don't do it right ?)

And I couldn't install any paravirtualized guests cause it requires NFS, HTTP or FTP installation and the installer can't find any of those, even if they're on this very same machine and working.

----------

## jean-michel

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> It seems like that the problem in my case is that Win-doh! (W2003/XP) doesn't have drivers for the chipset ?
> 
> I've installed also SLES10 and Solaris10 as hvm guests, but both of 'em shutdown and dissapeared from virtual-manager when they were supposed to reboot at the end of installation     (I'm using Xen 1st time, so maybe I just don't do it right ?)
> 
> And I couldn't install any paravirtualized guests cause it requires NFS, HTTP or FTP installation and the installer can't find any of those, even if they're on this very same machine and working.

 

I don't think that is related to the mysterious hanging hvms we've been suffering with.  You probably have

```
on_reboot   = 'destroy'
```

 in your .hvm file.  Just change it to

```
on_reboot   = 'restart'
```

 and you should have no trouble rebooting the vm.  You don't need to reinstall however.  Just use 'xm create /path/to/whatever.hvm and it will pick up where it left off.

----------

## jean-michel

OK, I've got it working.  Part of the recovery was copying a working xen environment from my laptop, and then recompiling the kernel to fit the box on which xen was broken before.  There were enough changes made that I cannot be sure what exactly fixed it (I took the shotgun approach as I was out of time).

This is a bear of a problem to identify and fix--I am still uncertain of exactly what broke it, and which of many changes I made ultimately fixed it.

Things I noticed that needed fixing:

Be sure APIC is compiled into the kernel or available as modules. Xen uses it even if dom0 does not.

I have TPM-device backend disabled.

Be sure to compile xen-tools with hvm (iommu) enabled.

Be sure bridging is working

I am not using any compatiability code under xen version compatability.

I am using:

xen overlay (xen 3.1.0)

linux-2.6.22.1.359, downloaded from SUSE head.

If xen is working, your HMV vm may still not start, but xm list will show it in a paused state, rather than all dashes.  xm unapuase vm-name will start it off, and after a clean shutdown it will startup and run normally on subsequent "xm create" calls.

Sorry I cannot isolate the issue further, but I suspect something in the kernel config changed that broke things subtly, though I wouldn't rule out needing to recompile xen and xen-tools as well.

----------

